# HP Pavilion DV6915nr drivers for XP



## moniven (Oct 1, 2008)

folks....have tried to downgrade from Vista to XP facing problems of drivers checked with Everest and summary as follows: Please help me find drivers:
--------[ EVEREST Corporate Edition ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v4.60.1500
Benchmark Module 2.3.237.0
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Computer THIRD-2XDCWOT4A
Generator moni
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-10-01
Time 19:39


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI Multiprocessor PC (Mobile)
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Internet Explorer 6.0.2800.1106 (IE 6.0 SP1)
DirectX 4.08.01.0810 (DirectX 8.1)
Computer Name THIRD-2XDCWOT4A
User Name moni
Logon Domain [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Date / Time 2008-10-01 / 19:39

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile DualCore AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60, 2000 MHz (10 x 200)
Motherboard Name Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6700 Notebook PC
Motherboard Chipset nVIDIA nForce 7150M-630M, AMD Hammer
System Memory [ TRIAL VERSION ]
BIOS Type Phoenix (04/23/08)

Display:
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce 7150M
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce 7150M

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Conexant Cx20561 @ nVIDIA MCP67 - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Disk Drive ST9200827AS (200 GB, 5400 RPM, SATA-II)
Optical Drive PIONEER DVDRW DR-KD08HB
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) [ TRIAL VERSION ]
D: (NTFS) 53259 MB (49459 MB free)
E: (NTFS) 12033 MB (2039 MB free)
Total Size [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Primary IP Address [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Primary MAC Address 00-1E-68-7C-1A-1B
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet (192. [ TRIAL VERSION ])

Peripherals:
FireWire Controller Ricoh RL5C832 IEEE1394 Controller
USB1 Controller nVIDIA MCP67 - OHCI USB 1.1 Controller
USB1 Controller nVIDIA MCP67 - OHCI USB 1.1 Controller
USB2 Controller nVIDIA MCP67 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB2 Controller nVIDIA MCP67 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB Device HP Webcam
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor Hewlett-Packard
DMI BIOS Version F.2F
DMI System Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
DMI System Product HP Pavilion dv6700 Notebook PC
DMI System Version Rev 1
DMI System Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI System UUID [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer Quanta
DMI Motherboard Product 30CF
DMI Motherboard Version 85.26
DMI Motherboard Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Manufacturer Quanta
DMI Chassis Version N/A
DMI Chassis Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Asset Tag [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Type Notebook


--------[ Computer Name ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer Comment Logical 
NetBIOS Name Logical THIRD-2XDCWOT4A
DNS Host Name Logical third-2xdcwot4a
DNS Domain Name Logical 
Fully Qualified DNS Name Logical third-2xdcwot4a
NetBIOS Name Physical THIRD-2XDCWOT4A
DNS Host Name Physical third-2xdcwot4a
DNS Domain Name Physical 
Fully Qualified DNS Name Physical third-2xdcwot4a


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Hewlett-Packard
Version F.2F
Release Date 04/23/2008
Size 1024 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, Smart Battery
Supported Standards DMI, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
Product HP Pavilion dv6700 Notebook PC
Version Rev 1
Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
SKU# FE654UA#ABA
Family 103C_5335KV
Universal Unique ID [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Quanta
Product 30CF
Version 85.26
Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer Quanta
Version N/A
Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Asset Tag [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Chassis Type Notebook
Boot-Up State Safe
Power Supply State Safe
Thermal State Safe
Security Status None

[ Processors / AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile TL60 ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer AMD
Version AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile TL60
External Clock 200 MHz
Maximum Clock 2000 MHz
Current Clock 2000 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 1.6 V
Status Enabled
Upgrade None
Socket Designation Socket S1

[ Caches / L1 Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 64 KB
Installed Size 64 KB
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Asynchronous
Socket Designation L1 Cache

[ Caches / L2 Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Through
Maximum Size 1024 KB
Installed Size 1024 KB
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Synchronous
Socket Designation L2 Cache

[ Memory Devices / DIMM 1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type DDR2
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 1024 MB
Speed 667 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM 1
Bank Locator Bank 0,1

[ Memory Devices / DIMM 2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type DDR2
Size 2048 MB
Speed 667 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM 2
Bank Locator Bank 2,3

[ System Slots / PCI Express Slot 1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI Express Slot 1
Type PCI-E x1
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 64-bit
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCI Express Slot 2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI Express Slot 2
Type PCI-E x1
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 64-bit
Length Short

[ On-Board Devices / 64 ]

On-Board Device Properties:
Description 64
Type Video
Status Enabled

[ Miscellaneous ]

Miscellaneous:
OEM String $HP$
OEM String LOC#ABA
OEM String ABS 72/73 81 82 83 84


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status 100 % (High Level)
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown

Battery Properties:
Device Name Primary
Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
Unique ID Hewlett-PackardPrimary
Battery Type Rechargeable Li-Ion
Designed Capacity 88800 mWh
Fully Charged Capacity 73882 mWh
Current Capacity 73882 mWh (100 %)
Voltage 12502 mV
Wear Level 16 %
Power State AC Line


--------[ Portable Computer ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Centrino (Carmel) Platform Compliancy:
CPU: Intel Pentium M (Banias/Dothan) No (Mobile DualCore AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60)
Chipset: Intel i855GM/PM No (nVIDIA nForce 7150M-630M, AMD Hammer)
WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless No
System: Centrino Compliant No

Centrino (Sonoma) Platform Compliancy:
CPU: Intel Pentium M (Dothan) No (Mobile DualCore AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60)
Chipset: Intel i915GM/PM No (nVIDIA nForce 7150M-630M, AMD Hammer)
WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless No
System: Centrino Compliant No

Centrino (Napa) Platform Compliancy:
CPU: Intel Core (Yonah) / Core 2 (Merom) No (Mobile DualCore AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60)
Chipset: Intel i945GM/PM No (nVIDIA nForce 7150M-630M, AMD Hammer)
WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG No
System: Centrino Compliant No

Centrino (Santa Rosa) Platform Compliancy:
CPU: Intel Core 2 (Merom/Penryn) No (Mobile DualCore AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60)
Chipset: Intel GM965/PM965 No (nVIDIA nForce 7150M-630M, AMD Hammer)
WLAN: Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN No
System: Centrino Compliant No

Centrino (Montevina) Platform Compliancy:
CPU: Intel Core 2 (Penryn) No (Mobile DualCore AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60)
Chipset: Intel GM45/GS45/PM45 No (nVIDIA nForce 7150M-630M, AMD Hammer)
WLAN: Intel Shirley Peak No
System: Centrino Compliant No


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type CPU, HDD, ACPI, nVIDIA MCP

Temperatures:
CPU 54 °C (129 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 54 °C (129 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 64 °C (147 °F)
MCP 66 °C (151 °F)
Seagate ST9200827AS [ TRIAL VERSION ]


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html


----------



## acyrus (Oct 16, 2008)

send me an email. i will send you my drivers. i got the very same machine. 




moniven said:


> folks....have tried to downgrade from Vista to XP facing problems of drivers checked with Everest and summary as follows: Please help me find drivers:
> --------[ EVEREST Corporate Edition ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Version EVEREST v4.60.1500
> ...


----------



## mvjm (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi
Can you send me the drivers too. I have the same problem. I downgrade from Vista to XP on HP dv 6915nr. I found some drivers but my mic do not work and i have some trobles with audio.

thank you in advance


----------



## Wolfheart (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello, I have the same model, too. I'm planning to downgrade the OS to windowsXp. Could you please send me the drivers, too? Thanks.:smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html

if you have a problem start your own threads


----------



## acyrus (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey guys, i got the file with the drivers, just that it's 38Mb. Can u just add my msn address and i can pass u the file there?


----------



## noaa2611 (Nov 4, 2008)

acyrus said:


> send me an email. i will send you my drivers. i got the very same machine.


hi ...i'm sorry to bother u but i would love to have your xp drivers for my laptop i just got hp pavilion tl-60 and i also downgrade to xp and i'm stuck!!
pls help
thanks noaa


----------



## hamidsh (Nov 5, 2008)

hi
plz send me drivers for dv6915nr
with regards


----------

